# Another one of my 18 x 18 x 24 Oophaga build threads; Charco La Pava



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I had gotten a crazy deal on a bunch of exos from a buddy of mine getting out of the hobby.This is the first of a bunch of builds I'm working on and wanted to share.I have a couple of cool Ideas,I never noticed anyone doing or at least talking about it.First I had to break down,razor scrape,and sanitize the tank before I could even start the build.

Here is the stripped down tank with a large bulkhead for easy draining,then it was build on.










Next is the Idea I was talking about.I was thinking how I was going to mount film cans without being too obvious.This is what I came up with.
First I started with a nice fat cork slab,which I wasn't sure if I liked,but now with this plan,I love it.








I found that a 1 1/4'' paddle bit fits a film can perfect(make sure the bit is sharp,the sharper the better.I sharpen my bits before I use them)

























What do you think? Follow the next couple of posts to see how it turns out.I think it's worth checking out.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Another one of my 18 x 18 x 24 Oophaga build threads*

Next I mounted my orchids and epiphytes to the slabs then installed them.

















Then I added a film canned cork tube








added another can into the existing hole in the tube.That is a total of 10 or 11 cans between the backgrounds and tube.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Another one of my 18 x 18 x 24 Oophaga build threads*

After adding substrate,heavily seeding 3 different types of springs and 4 types of isos,I added some epiphytes to the tube and added a handful of broms.
























2 gallons of crushed regular magnolia leaves have been added to the floor.
I may add a couple of terrestrial plants,then I'll finish it off with a thick layer of leaf litter.

















I will update the pics when /if I add some ground plants and as the tank hopefully grows in.There is a mist king head,not in use yet,but will be and a fan for circulation.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Another one of my 18 x 18 x 24 Oophaga build threads*

















This was a build from 07' of mine! But not many have done it.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Another one of my 18 x 18 x 24 Oophaga build threads*

I don't know why not.I thought it was a great idea.I like how you can still get different desired angles and you don't have to worry about suction cups failing with pumilio tads in them,plus after the background grows in,you'll hardly even notice any of them.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Another one of my 18 x 18 x 24 Oophaga build threads*

Teaser*.......The Pumilio That will be in here when they are all clear are very cool! I know all Pumilio are cool.

I will post pics after the last plants are in,if I add any more,and of the group waiting to move in.I may wait until they are in there though.We'll see.


----------



## brog32 (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Another one of my 18 x 18 x 24 Oophaga build threads*

Great idea Lou. The best ideas that elude me are usually the simplest ideas.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Another one of my 18 x 18 x 24 Oophaga build threads*

Thanks Bill.I was staring at the cork slabs for a while like a blank canvas like I usually do before I get a build going. I had my drill out for an earlier project and then I noticed the drill sitting there,and looked back and forth a couple of times and thought it would work out well.I use a drill for a living and knew I could get all the different angles I wanted with the cans so they could be used as a tad deposition site.I agree,it's a nice simple Idea.I don't know why I didn't think of it earlier.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Here's a few pics with the last few plants and a pile of leaf litter.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Here's the new inhabitants that took residence as of yesterday


































They must love the permanent digs as they left me these overnight!


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Well that was fast! Nice looking viv and congrats on the eggs!


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Shortly after I took pics of the eggs,she went back to the cup to watch over them.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

froggorf said:


> Well that was fast! Nice looking viv and congrats on the eggs!



Thanks, I enjoy designing and constructing the builds and yeah,I agree,they didn't waist a whole lot of time.I've had some Pumilio take months and months before they even thought about breeding.Now I'll just have to wait and see if they can get it right.


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Well you've successfully inspired me to use cork for my next build. That females looks like she's got the right idea when it comes to breeding so whether it's this clutch or another I'm sure you'll have some charco tads developing in those broms real soon. Keep us updated!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Lou....that's wonderful.... By the way, with the cups embedded in the wall--I've done that for the vanzos...the only difficulty is having the plants get in the way ... and trying to find the dang things. I've also taken the larger plastic medicine "bottles"...ground them down to the proper depth, covered the edges with hot glue, smashed some moss spores, etc. onto the edges and sunk into the background...then the film canisters just sit inside the medicine thingie...makes it easier to get out...seems to work pretty well....beautiful frogs....


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

froggorf said:


> Well you've successfully inspired me to use cork for my next build. That females looks like she's got the right idea when it comes to breeding so whether it's this clutch or another I'm sure you'll have some charco tads developing in those broms real soon. Keep us updated!


Cool,Cork is my favorite background material,between it's look and compatibility with plants.I'm glad you liked it enough to give it a shot.I agree,she looks like she's good to go.I will keep this thread updated ,
Enjoy!




Judy S said:


> Lou....that's wonderful.... By the way, with the cups embedded in the wall--I've done that for the vanzos...the only difficulty is having the plants get in the way ... and trying to find the dang things. I've also taken the larger plastic medicine "bottles"...ground them down to the proper depth, covered the edges with hot glue, smashed some moss spores, etc. onto the edges and sunk into the background...then the film canisters just sit inside the medicine thingie...makes it easier to get out...seems to work pretty well....beautiful frogs....


The good thing about pumilio is that you don't need to find them.The frogs will know where they are and do all the work.I'm looking forward to the plants helping to blend the cups into the background over time.Thanks,I think they are beautiful too!


----------



## Tinctorus1 (Mar 12, 2014)

I noticed you drilled your exo terra tank, I plan on doing the same 
My only question was if I am able to drill the bottom of the tank or not, I know the rest of the tank isn't tempered but wasn't sure of the bottom

I need to make 3 holes "2 for my mist king nozzles on the side and back and 1 on the bottom as a drain for the false bottom"

I assume the bottom isn't tempered either correct?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm not sure on the bottom being tempered,but how will you incorporate the drain coming from the bottom if you're using a rack without pinching the drain line.Plus if you have to move the tank,I'd be concerned about breaking the drain.Just some thoughts.


----------



## Tinctorus1 (Mar 12, 2014)

These are quickly becoming one of my favorite frog's, I love the colors of them but more than anything I love the fact that they will take care of the young without any assistance from me


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

That's the best part of pumilio.You won't have nearly the amount offspring as in other frogs,but it's fun to check in your viv one morning and find a froglet or two hopping around especially if you didn't know they had bred.


----------



## mark c (Jun 17, 2010)

Oddlot,
What did you put behind the cork to keep the frogs from getting back there?
Mark


----------



## Tinctorus1 (Mar 12, 2014)

oddlot said:


> That's the best part of pumilio.You won't have nearly the amount offspring as in other frogs,but it's fun to check in your viv one morning and find a froglet or two hopping around especially if you didn't know they had bred.



Yeah I think that would really be something cool to be looking in my tank one day and say to myself "self where did these 3 new frogs come from" LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinctorus1 (Mar 12, 2014)

oddlot said:


> I'm not sure on the bottom being tempered,but how will you incorporate the drain coming from the bottom if you're using a rack without pinching the drain line.Plus if you have to move the tank,I'd be concerned about breaking the drain.Just some thoughts.



I'm not using a rack, I'm building a stand myself that will incorporate the mist king pump/reservoir as well as all of the electrical needed for the tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

mark c said:


> Oddlot,
> What did you put behind the cork to keep the frogs from getting back there?
> Mark


Nothing.I purposely left it accessible to them.I also left the tube hollow with an access near the bottom and the top.I find the more hides you give them, they seem to be more bold and comfortable with their surroundings.I have several builds that the frogs can get behind the cork,and never lost one or had any issues.I left about an inch from the top like a ledge and they seem to love it.I first did that on my Ryan build and they use it all the time so I figured it would give them more surface area which they use all the time.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

One thing I've noticed about these guys are that they seem to change color some.When I turn the lights on they look darker orange with dark grey almost black legs,but after the light is on a little while,they they get lighter with blue legs.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I was able to get a good shot of a pair of them hanging out on the top ledge.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Damn that's some nice cork. Oh yeah, the frogs are cool to.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Very nice, Lou. Congrats on the eggs.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

scoy said:


> Damn that's some nice cork. Oh yeah, the frogs are cool to.


Not too shabby 




eos said:


> Very nice, Lou. Congrats on the eggs.


Thanks Rikko!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

my next frogs will the pumilio...they certainly are beautiful and not having to deal with eggs & tads has a certain appeal.... Now how does one make a decision as to which morph?????


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I thought you already did when you put your name on the list 

You should just get a pair of each


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Lou....you a funny man....


----------



## pgravis (Dec 29, 2010)

Judy, if you are wavering, I will gladly take your place on the list for these!


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

One of the males hunting on the bottom and a belly shot of the same frog.


















Here's mom watching over her film can.When she's not in the can she seems to like this spot


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I was turning lights out and got some great shots of mom in a brom


























Doing a little more observing and discovered this.This is crazy,only 4 days later!









This batch of eggs is in the film cup directly below the first clutch.You can see both cans in this pic.I'm thinking this may be why she's been hanging above the first can,so she can watch over both clutches.I took the pic from outside the tank because of the angle the can is at.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Congrats for everything, frogs, eggs and viv! The cork background is gorgeous!
With regard to the bottom glass of the Exo Terra, I do not know where they are built ones we have here in Italy, but the glass is NOT tempered.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

pgravis....I'm Irish--we don't waver..lol....(I'd put in a smilie face but don't know how.....)

And I'm marking my calendar....Lou, how long do you keep them as froglets??


----------



## pgravis (Dec 29, 2010)

Lol. I have a fair amount of Irish blood in me as well! It is hard to pick a morph though, especially if you know you hve limited room. I'll probably only have one set of pums, and it's a hard choice between these and the Bahia grande (for me!). Anyway, enough derailing the thread. Amazing frogs. Keep the pics coming, it will make my decision easier!


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

pgravis said:


> Amazing frogs. Keep the pics coming, it will make my decision easier!


Ok,you asked for it


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

oddlot said:


> I had gotten a crazy deal on a bunch of exos from a buddy of mine getting out of the hobby.This is the first of a bunch of builds I'm working on and wanted to share.I have a couple of cool Ideas,I never noticed anyone doing or at least talking about it.First I had to break down,razor scrape,and sanitize the tank before I could even start the build.
> 
> Here is the stripped down tank with a large bulkhead for easy draining,then it was build on.
> 
> ...


Awesome idea! Thx for sharing.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

My Pleasure Nick,I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Judy S said:


> pgravis....I'm Irish--we don't waver..lol....(I'd put in a smilie face but don't know how.....)
> 
> And I'm marking my calendar....Lou, how long do you keep them as froglets??


Sorry judy I missed this.I usually like to keep them for about four months + to ensure they make it past the 3 month mark and are healthy.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

oddlot said:


> One thing I've noticed about these guys are that they seem to change color some.When I turn the lights on they look darker orange with dark grey almost black legs,but after the light is on a little while,they they get lighter with blue legs.



This is what I was talking about.Right after lights on they are darker body and legs.Sometimes right after I turn the lights on the legs are almost black and the body almost reddish,but after a little while they turn bright blue and orange.I've never seen any of my darts change color like that before.I've had nocturnal tree frogs Change color,but that is to be expected.I thought it was my imagination at first.


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey Lou I've noticed color change with mine as well. Sometimes the male will have bright blue legs and other times it looks very pale blue/grey. My male is a beauty and looks like a couple of yours. He has the head markings and black spots on his body. Your tank is awesome looking and your frogs as well.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm glad it's not my imagination, and Thanks!


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Here's some cool shots of one of the males going to town,singing for his lady!


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

One male was calling a few weeks ago.he started in this can.









Then to this brom
















Then off to every can and brom in the tank.








This took a while
















It's like they were surveying the area to see how many sites were available
before hanging in a can on the ground.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Some snuggling








































This whole process went on for about two hours.........


.............Finally after much work on his part,here is the fruit of his labors


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this with us Lou! Great pics! I enjoy watching what others do...and of course I love looking at the frogs


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

How did you "install" the cork? I don't see any great stuff, I don't imagine you used silicone....


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

They are "free floating",no adhesive at all.They lock into each other and locked in from below the soil level.


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

oddlot said:


> They are "free floating",no adhesive at all.They lock into each other and locked in from below the soil level.



That is awesome! I love cork for backgrounds also, but for some reason have felt constrained to close off the back by sealing it with expanding foam and/or silicone as though the frogs couldn't handle other places to explore and hide??? Well done! I will likely be following that model in future builds.

Aaron


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Celtic Aaron said:


> That is awesome! I love cork for backgrounds also, but for some reason have felt constrained to close off the back by sealing it with expanding foam and/or silicone as though the frogs couldn't handle other places to explore and hide??? Well done! I will likely be following that model in future builds.
> 
> Aaron
> 
> ...


Aaron,I'm glad you like it.I have quite a few builds done this way.I was fortunate enough to be able to source some nice large slabs that I cut to size.They fit nicely together.I purposely leave them with spaces like this to hide in if they want to.It must be a good thing,because they have been breeding and they are all out quite often.I feel if they have the added security by having the extra hides,then they feel more comfortable knowing they can bolt to one if they feel threatened.I also feel this makes them more bold too.The other thing is, if I ever want to break it down then it will be so much easier to remove the panels and not damage any of the orchids or rare ferns and plants.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i love your charco la pava. definitely a frog i'd like to work with. thanks lou


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Look at what I found today during misting


----------



## DarkAGEdefect (Dec 18, 2013)

That's an awesome idea looks great congrats on the clutch too


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks.Here's another pic from today.It's very interesting to see that this little one has large spots.None of the parents do.Mom has some very fine spots.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Here's a Full tank shot.It's growing in nicely.All the broms have a ton of new roots and have anchored to the background.The brom in the front left is where the little one is.I think it's odd that the smallest brom in the tank was picked first.They chose the center cup though which has a good amount of water in it.The marcgravia and fern in the top left corner are doing exceptionally well.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Great looking tank, Lou


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm still not sure I understand. That doesn't seem safe....


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Uhm,what that they are happy,active,bold and ,breeding? I'm not sure that I understand your question.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I just went back and read your post.What is unsafe about it?I've not glued in a single piece of cork on any of my builds.I've done it this way for years and haven't lost a single frog because of it.I don't understand why people think that because someone does something different that it's wrong.The fact that they have the extra hides,they feel more comfortable knowing they can go there if they want tnce in a while they do go back there, but so what.They have bred since day one in there with multiple clutches,so far a froglet,tadpoles,in the short time that I've had them,so I must be doing something right with their environment.I received mine later than everyone else that got them (other than maybe Shawn) and was able to get them to breed easily and readily first.I'm sorry I'm just trying to understand your reasoning?If anything the fact that I'm not using any glue or silicone,I would think that would be more natural and ZERO possibility of any leaching of anything.That to me is a big plus!When they find down the line that long term exposure to these glues has affected peoples frogs,I won't have to worry about that.I'm not saying that will be the case,but there is not enough real research focusing on these materials and frogs directly.No matter what It's 100% natural with no possibility of any issues due to this. For me natural is the way to go,just like in the wild.


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

SmackoftheGods said:


> I'm still not sure I understand. That doesn't seem safe....



Jake,

What doesn't seem safe?

Aaron


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm thinking about adding film cans in to my cork mosaic background like you did here. 
Would it be better to put them horizontal to lay eggs in or slightly tilted upwards so they hold water and can raise a tad?


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

What frogs will it be for and do you plan on pulling eggs if not obligates?For Pumilio I have almost all cans very vertical with a few horizontally for depostion.Most of the horizontal ones are on the ground which they happily use.Between the broms and several horizontal cans,there are more than enough spots to lay.They can only raise so many at a time,so with that being said pumilo vertically for the majority of them.


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

It'll be for pumilio so I'm not worried about accessing them to pull eggs, more worried about them being able to successfully raise tads to froglets in the tank 



oddlot said:


> What frogs will it be for and do you plan on pulling eggs if not obligates?For Pumilio I have almost all cans very vertical with a few horizontally for depostion.Most of the horizontal ones are on the ground which they happily use.Between the broms and several horizontal cans,there are more than enough spots to lay.They can only raise so many at a time,so with that being said pumilo vertically for the majority of them.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Then go as vertical as you can with 80-90 % of them.Here is the next build I started a thread for and has over 20 cans fully recessed.http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...series-18x18x24-exo-builds-cayo-de-aguas.html


----------



## koconnor04 (Aug 17, 2020)

Love the idea with the background and film canisters! I will have to try this


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Enjoy! I still do this and use it for some daygeckos as well


----------

